# soydaş



## orhan

Soydaş sözünü ingilizceye ya da fransızcaya nasıl çevirirsiniz?
Çünkü birini bulursam ötekini bulmak kolay olur.


----------



## ukuca

congénère [fr]: soydaş, türdeş, hemcins; soydaşlık, türdeşlik
congeneric [en]


----------



## orhan

teşekkürler ukuca.


----------



## cynicmystic

Soy+das
Yol+das
Arka+das
Kan+das


I think soy would also translate well as 'kin, kinsman' or even 'same blood'. In modern Turkish, soydas has more of a nationalistic tone as well as a pan-Turkic one.

A politician may say, for example:

- Soydaslarimiz Irakta her gun katledilmekteler. / Our kinsmen in Iraq are being massacred everyday.

On the other hand, one may read a government issued writing talking about a 'soydaslik tesbiti', which would roughly translate as the process of determining one's status of citizenship based on birth records & family ties.


----------



## orhan

Türkçede "soydaş" aynı soydan gelen demek. Türklerin soydaşı Türk olanlar. Dünyanın neresinde olurlarsa olsunlar. Örneğin Irak'taki, Orta Asya'daki, Kırımdaki, Bulgaristan'daki, Yunanistan'daki, Suriye'deki.. Türkler için kullanılır. Böyle bir anlam diğer dillerde yok mu?


----------



## Zevzeksus

Selamlar,

Eğer soydaşı karşılayacak tek bir sözcük arıyorsan, ben de cynicmystic'in verdiği "kinsmen" örneğine katılıyorum. Wiktionary'de "kindred"'a baktığında şu tanımı görüyorsun: "aynı etnik kökenden gelen kişiler, aynı dili konuşanları içermez". Yani dilleri farklılaşmış, ama aynı etnik kökenden gelen insan grupları için bu kullanılıyor. 

Ayrıca Azerbaycan'daki Türkler için "Azerbaijani Turks", ya da Irak'takiler için "Iraqi Turks" kullanılır. Bu sanırım ulus-devletin önem kazanmasıyla alakalı bir şey. Önce hangi millete ait olduğu belirtiliyor, daha sonra etnik kökeni belirtiliyor çünkü.

Türkçe'de soydaş sözcüğünün ve kavramının varlığı tarihle çok ilişkilidir; örneğin "namus" sözcüğü ve kavramı da ingilizceye ve fransızcaya tam olarak çevrilemez. En yakın "honneur" ya da "honor"dır, ki o da karşılamaz. Bu sebeple bu iki dilde "soydaş"ın Türkçe'deki anladığımız anlamıyla olmaması, yani bizdeki anlamını tam olarak karşılayacak bir sözcüğün olmaması, onların tarihiyle alakalıdır. Bu tarihsel sebep ne olabilir, bu ilginç bir soru gerçekten. Ya da acaba Arapça ya da Farsça'da bizdeki soydaşı karşılayacak bir sözcük var mıdır?

Hangi bağlamda kullanacaksın? Belki onu ifade edebilirsen daha fazla yardımcı olmaya çalışabilirim.


----------



## orhan

Teşekkürler,
Bana fransızcası lazımdı. Bu durumda:
les Bulgars d'origine turque>Türk asıllı Bulgarlar
ya da:
Les Turcs bulgares>Bulgaristanlı Türkler
demek gerekecek.


----------



## orhan

Oui, ukuca, ce sera *"congénère>Soydaş"* 
Je l'ai vu dans un texte; vous avez raison. Je vous félicite de tout mon coeur.


----------



## ukuca

Je l'ai seulement cherché dans le dictionnaire, ce n'est pas une grosse affaire


----------



## orhan

ukuca said:


> Je l'ai seulement cherché dans le dictionnaire, ce n'est pas une grosse affaire


 
Voulez-vous nous donner le nom du dictionnaire et de son écrivain?


----------



## ukuca

http://www.sozluk.net/
Vous pouvez trouver beaucoup de choses qui n'existent pas dans les dictionnaires ordinaires ici. Le glossaire se grandit chaque jour.

Normal sözlüklerde bulamadığınız birçok terimi buradan bulabilirsiniz. Terimcesi günden güne büyüyor.

Bunun dışında Babylon online sözlüğü var, o da fena değil. Bazı Türkçe ve Fransızca karakterlerde sorun çıkartıyor. "soydaş" kelimesine ordan baktım.


----------



## Punhan

Moi, je proposerais "*compatriote*".


----------



## orhan

Punhan said:


> Moi, je proposerais "*compatriote*".


 
'Compatriote' sözcüğünün karşılığı 'vatandaş' 
 olur. Kazaklar, Özbekler bizim soydaşlarımız ama vatandaşlarımız değil.


----------

